# My new carbon seat post and saddle



## Conviccted (Jan 3, 2012)

Just wanted to share my new carbon seat post and saddle,saddle weighs 149 grams and post is 184 grams.its a lot lighter than the Prologo saddle that came on the bike.Have not test drived it yet,I will Saturday.Oh by the way I paid under $250. After taxes and shipping.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't help but look at your Chevy Blazer's tach overlays. I think you might need to spend some money on your 4 wheel ride.

Nice saddle and seat post though.


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

*Review*

Hey can you please post a review. I discovered this saddle on the website last week and am seriously considering pulling the trigger.

thx


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like it.

Sorry though those bike shop ads really kind of mess up the look.

Are they a sponsor?


----------



## Conviccted (Jan 3, 2012)

Williams cycling make there own saddles and wheels,look them up they have great prices.I will give a review after I ride,hopefully this Saturday


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

So how is the seat post? Stable? easy setup.... looks really good it would go well with my C'dale. i like the seat but need something wider. After I saw your post I went to their website. Good looking products. I would like to find a review on how still the carbon products are. cant find any

I had been on the website a few years ago when looking for wheels before I bought my Zipp101s. never went past that section since everything had a rider weight limit well below mine.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

TM-17 said:


> So how is the seat post? Stable? easy setup.... looks really good it would go well with my C'dale. i like the seat but need something wider. After I saw your post I went to their website. Good looking products. I would like to find a review on how still the carbon products are. cant find any
> 
> I had been on the website a few years ago when looking for wheels before I bought my Zipp101s. never went past that section since everything had a rider weight limit well below mine.



The saddles, bars, seat posts from Williams are rather new. So, the reviews are not there yet. I've had a great experience with the wheels. I only wish he had the carbon seat post on bars earlier last year when I was building my CAAD10 up.

He has great customer service and answers the emails himself a lot of the time.


----------



## Conviccted (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to follow up,on this. The seat is much more comtorble than my prologo scratch pro that came with my CAAD 10 3. It's flatter it has no curve like the prologo.i don't get any more numbness and it flexes due to the carbon rail and the thinner shape. The thinner shape is actually better for your pedaling and it does not rub on your inner thighs,it's also much lighter and the seat post is full carbon unite the carbon seat post with aluminum that comes with my bike,ive put about 120 miles on it so far 60 and 60


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

man thats cool. I emailed Williams this morning and got a reply a few hours later. I asked about the weight limit.... 

here is the email:
---------------------------------------------
Thanks for your interest in our products. I'm sorry we don't have more reviews online, but the products are so new that they're just now being evaluated by site like CyclingNews and RoadBikeAction etc. and the masses are finally getting a chance to ride and comment on them. 

I'm a big power rider too, (I'm about 6'3" 200lbs), so I know how important it is to have strong, stiff components. At your size you should have no problems with either our seatpost or our Elan CCS bars. Our carbon bars are very similar to the 3T Ergo Nova, both in shape and stiffness. The tops of the bars are slightly ovalized, giving a flatter section for comfort. The flat section is not as extreme as the FSA K-Wing. As for the Ionic CCS seatpost, so long as you follow the clamping guidelines it will be absolutely fine for someone of your weight.

Hopefully that clears things up. If you have any other questions feel free to send them along.

All the best,
Ryan

Ryan Parnes
Product Manager
Williams Cycling
Williams Cycling | Buy Direct and Save
---------------------------------------------------------------


I asked if they would be stiff enough for a fatbody. 
Im 6'2" and 230.. ride a CAAD 10 Rival. I have and ISM seat, Ive tried the Scratch Pro 143 and like it a little better then the narrow one. I have not trued thier saddles but they look good. I really love the look of the Fizik Antares but could not get it dialed in right the few days a rented it. It sagged alot due to it being a rental and woreout.....


----------



## Conviccted (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a friend with the Fizik anteras and I almost purchased it also,he still gets numbness,my other friend has a specialized saddle not sure what model but they both are gonna purchase a Williams saddle also


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love Williams Cycling and am ordering the same seatpost and Axiom saddle for my new build!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks to the OP for posting some info and pics of the new Williams saddle.

Are the carbon rails full carbon?

Based on what I have been told about carbon, I wouldn't think the saddle rails would be a good use.

Obviously I am wrong and missing something.


----------



## Conviccted (Jan 3, 2012)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Thanks to the OP for posting some info and pics of the new Williams saddle.
> 
> Are the carbon rails full carbon?
> 
> ...


Yes they are full carbon


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Still like the saddle? Any updates?


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice. What year "Dime you have?


----------



## vamosvelo (Apr 28, 2009)

Just purchased Williams seat post/Bars/saddle and stem for my new Masi Evo. Will post photos once completed with product review.


----------



## bikerzoid (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,
I have a carbon rail saddle too and its advised to use rail clamps that provides "full" support of the saddle rails rather than 2 points of the rail clamp. Any issues with this saddle and the seatpost?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Do the carbon rails on the williams saddle improve the comfort at all? Absorb any road vibration?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well......where are the photos and review?


----------

